# crackers



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

hey, as a pre workout i have 3 riveta crackers (the ones with sunflower seeds) with natty peanut butter and a banana sliced on top, awesome!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

wheres the protein?


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have 3 wheat crackerbread with a soft cheese spread. The spread is weirdly high in protein, just some cheap crap from aldi.


----------

